# Filipino Martial Art Pekiti Tirsia Flavour Adrenalin



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 1, 2009)

[yt]5ZkCMVAogV0[/yt]


----------



## arnisador (Jun 1, 2009)

Looks like fun!


----------



## Thems Fighting Words (Jun 1, 2009)

Would have been nice to see more grappling actually employing the sticks. Still it does look like fun.


----------

